# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Màn hình điều khiển cho máy CNC chạy MACh3

## congmanhtb

EM đang định làm màn hình điều khiển cho máy chạy MACH3 như hình có bác nào ủng hộ em không?
Màn hình LCD 7 inch
Nút bấm nhựa nổi giống các máy cnc chuyên nghiệp. Bàn phím giao tiếp usb.
Vỏ bằng thép gấp sơn tĩnh điện

----------

CKD, cuong, Gamo, haignition, hurco, Mạch Việt, minhdt_cdt10, Nam CNC, nbc, nhatson, QuyND, solero, truongkiet

----------


## Tuanlm

Đã làm chưa bác?

----------


## congmanhtb

Chuẩn bị bác ạ. E mới thiết kế xong. tham khảo ý kiến cộng đồng xem sao

----------


## Gamo

Em ủng hộ 2 chân 2 tay luôn... cơ mà nghe đâu bà con dạo này chuyển sang NC nhiều, ko biết dùng cho NC luôn được ko?

----------


## congmanhtb

> Em ủng hộ 2 chân 2 tay luôn... cơ mà nghe đâu bà con dạo này chuyển sang NC nhiều, ko biết dùng cho NC luôn được ko?


NC cũng vẫn được bác ơi. Em có thể gán được các phím tắt của mach3 NC hay bất kì pm nào vào các nút trên bàn phím kia

----------


## nhatson

> NC cũng vẫn được bác ơi. Em có thể gán được các phím tắt của mach3 NC hay bất kì pm nào vào các nút trên bàn phím kia


phím nhần dùng cổng nào để giao tiếp vs máy tính ah?
có tools dễ dảng để customize 1 phím ko ah?

----------


## congmanhtb

Phím giao tiếp usb bác. cắm vào là dùng. customize phím thì có 2 cách. 1 là bác có thể dùng phần mềm SharpKeys để đổi phím  vì bàn phím này của e giao tiếp giống hệt bàn phím usb bình thường tuy nhiên không gán được tổ hợp phím. 2 là bác có thể lập bảng excel gán phím hoặc tổ hợp phím gán vào từng nút xong gửi lại cho e. e sẽ hỗ trợ nạp lại chương trình phù hợp với máy của bác. hoặc e có thể gửi file hex bác tự nạp qua chính cổng usb đó luôn

----------

haignition, nhatson, thanhphan

----------


## kzam

Chà, cực à nha, dự chi là bao nhiêu?

----------


## CKD

> Phím giao tiếp usb bác. cắm vào là dùng. customize phím thì có 2 cách. 1 là bác có thể dùng phần mềm SharpKeys để đổi phím  vì bàn phím này của e giao tiếp giống hệt bàn phím usb bình thường tuy nhiên không gán được tổ hợp phím. 2 là bác có thể lập bảng excel gán phím hoặc tổ hợp phím gán vào từng nút xong gửi lại cho e. e sẽ hỗ trợ nạp lại chương trình phù hợp với máy của bác. hoặc e có thể gửi file hex bác tự nạp qua chính cổng usb đó luôn


Về vụ phím, mình có vài ý kiến thế này.
1. Thiết nghĩ bạn nên dùng một opensource nào đó để mọi người có thể dể dàng config lại theo ý mình. Vì vụ phím này không chỉ Mach3 mà rất nhiều CNC Controller dạng PC Base đều cần dùng. Và mỗi software nó đều có tập hotkey riêng.
2. Bạn thiết kế và bán phần cứng cho anh em. Cái vụ thiết kế phần cứng này nói thì dễ, chứ làm đơn lẻ mà đẹp là khó kinh  :Big Grin: 
3. Nếu cao tay hơn thì làm hẵn cái tool config thẳng qua USB luôn là hay nhất.

----------

congmanhtb

----------


## Gamo

Tùy biến bằng 3rd party product em thấy ko hay. Ngay cả dân IT còn làm biếng chứ đừng nói đến người thường, họ sẽ e ngại, như ku Nam Maria chẳng hạn. Em cá hắn mà nghe phải config thì sẽ chạy ngay.

Cơ mà nếu bác tùy biến được thì quá tốt. Em nghĩ bác cứ làm ra sản phẩm tốt, đẹp rẻ, rồi lúc bán thì chia thành nhiều dòng sản phẩm. Ai mua bảng điều khiển cho Mach3 thì bác nạp firmware Mach3, ai chơi NC thì nạp firmware NC.

----------

congmanhtb

----------


## CKD

> 


Layout phím thế này thì ít hơn nhu cầu một CNC Cotnroller cần vì nó chưa có dủ các ký tự để có thể edit G-Code được.
Nhu cầu mình thấy thế này, nếu tối đa là 5 axis:
- Phím số 0..9
- Phím chữ cho 5 axis: XYZ, AB. 6 axis thì thêm C.
- Phím chữ cho lệnh G-Code thường dùng: G, M, F, S
- Phím chữ cho lệnh G-Code ít dùng: I, J, K, O, P, T, H, L, Q, R, D, N
- Phím chức năng ENTER, SPACE, Backspace có thể có thêm DEL, không cần thiết có SHIFT

Tại sao?
Mình nghĩ với một người bình thường thì không mấy người dùng đến các ký tự để edit G-Code, chủ yếu họ cần Hotkey để JOG thôi. Khi đó thì ngoài những phím cho JOG thì chỉ cần phím Axis + Số là có thể reset tọa độ.
Còn với những người đã biết G-Code mà muốn edit, thì layout của bạn sẽ thiếu rất nhiều. Khi đó muốn làm được thì cũng cần phải có bàn phím rời. Khi đó cái keybad này nó không phát huy được tác dụng của nó.

Ảnh đính kèm là G-Code mà Mach3 có thể hổ trợ, chưa thật sự đầy đủ. Linux CNC thì cũng gần vậy, Planet CNC hổ trợ ít hơn tẹo, NCStudio thì hổ trợ ít hơn nhiều. Bạn có thể tham khảo

----------

congmanhtb

----------


## congmanhtb

> Layout phím thế này thì ít hơn nhu cầu một CNC Cotnroller cần vì nó chưa có dủ các ký tự để có thể edit G-Code được.
> Nhu cầu mình thấy thế này, nếu tối đa là 5 axis:
> - Phím số 0..9
> - Phím chữ cho 5 axis: XYZ, AB. 6 axis thì thêm C.
> - Phím chữ cho lệnh G-Code thường dùng: G, M, F, S
> - Phím chữ cho lệnh G-Code ít dùng: I, J, K, O, P, T, H, L, Q, R, D, N
> - Phím chức năng ENTER, SPACE, Backspace có thể có thêm DEL, không cần thiết có SHIFT
> 
> Tại sao?
> ...


Những phím số kia thì e sẽ để các nút chữ còn thiếu nằm kép trong các phím số (nhấn shif xong bấm nút đó sẽ ra chữ.) Các chữ àu vàng là chữ thông dụng cần để edit gcode hay dùng nhất thôi. Với lại em còn kết hợp thêm đựợc 1 option nữa là màn hình trên là màn hình cảm ứng nữa

----------


## congmanhtb

> Tùy biến bằng 3rd party product em thấy ko hay. Ngay cả dân IT còn làm biếng chứ đừng nói đến người thường, họ sẽ e ngại, như ku Nam Maria chẳng hạn. Em cá hắn mà nghe phải config thì sẽ chạy ngay.
> 
> Cơ mà nếu bác tùy biến được thì quá tốt. Em nghĩ bác cứ làm ra sản phẩm tốt, đẹp rẻ, rồi lúc bán thì chia thành nhiều dòng sản phẩm. Ai mua bảng điều khiển cho Mach3 thì bác nạp firmware Mach3, ai chơi NC thì nạp firmware NC.


Đúng đó bác e cũng đang định làm như thế. tại hôm trước có bác hỏi customize theo từng cá nhân thế nào nên e mới đưa ra hướng là list ra file excel e sẽ hỗ trợ

----------


## congmanhtb

> Về vụ phím, mình có vài ý kiến thế này.
> 1. Thiết nghĩ bạn nên dùng một opensource nào đó để mọi người có thể dể dàng config lại theo ý mình. Vì vụ phím này không chỉ Mach3 mà rất nhiều CNC Controller dạng PC Base đều cần dùng. Và mỗi software nó đều có tập hotkey riêng.
> 2. Bạn thiết kế và bán phần cứng cho anh em. Cái vụ thiết kế phần cứng này nói thì dễ, chứ làm đơn lẻ mà đẹp là khó kinh 
> 3. Nếu cao tay hơn thì làm hẵn cái tool config thẳng qua USB luôn là hay nhất.


Chất lượng thẩm mỹ thì em có thể làm được tầm như mấy bộ điều khiển plasma đang bán sẵn bây giờ. Vấn đề chi phí cao nhất bây giờ chỉ là vỏ sắt sơn tĩnh điện thôi. Ảnh cái vỏ em đăng lên đây là ảnh thật sp đã làm hàng loạt có thể mua được nhưng em đang tìm hướng sx ở vn xem chi phí có rẻ hơn không. Tùy biến phím thì thời gian đầu em xin phép đóng nhưng nếu thấy làm phần cứng là một rào cản đủ lớn để cạnh tranh thì em sẽ mở và làm thành dạng thư viện chỉ cần người dùng #define các nút theo địa chỉ rồi biên dịch là nạp được.

Đính kèm 63044
Đính kèm 63046

----------


## congmanhtb

Nếu làm thành công bộ này em còn có tham vọng nữa là tích hợp luôn linux cnc vào trong đó để thành 1 bộ controller độc lập khôg cần dùng máy tính. Tuy nhiên em chưa thử dùng linux cnc trên PI3 bao giờ không biết có ổn không và nó có những nhược điểm gì. bác nào dùng qua rồi có thể tư vấn giúp em được không?

----------

Gamo

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái tủ sắt này nếu làm số lượng lớn thì cũng k đắt lắm. tầm 35k/kg cả sơn tĩnh điện bác ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu làm thành công bộ này em còn có tham vọng nữa là tích hợp luôn linux cnc vào trong đó để thành 1 bộ controller độc lập khôg cần dùng máy tính. Tuy nhiên em chưa thử dùng linux cnc trên PI3 bao giờ không biết có ổn không và nó có những nhược điểm gì. bác nào dùng qua rồi có thể tư vấn giúp em được không?


nhược điểm là chậm ợ, load file gcode lớn là lết ngay
dùng PC NUC + ethernet cho linuxcnc là giải pháp nhỏ gọn + mạnh

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## nhatson

demo

----------

cuong

----------


## haipn44

Có nhiều I/O k bác?

----------


## congmanhtb

> Có nhiều I/O k bác?


Cắm usb không cần IO bác ợ

----------

